
Microsoft and IBM Partner with Red Hat: Why You Should Care - Raj7k
https://www.lightreading.com/enterprise-cloud/infrastructure-and-platform/microsoft-and-ibm-partner-with-red-hat-why-you-should-care/d/d-id/742996
======
Raj7k
It was there a long time back. Sensible people tune out when vendors announce
partnerships, but the deals Red Hat made with Microsoft and IBM during May
2018 were significant and push forward Red Hat's ambitions to dominate cloud
platform software, as well as driving containers and Kubernetes into the
mainstream. And today the announcement was kinda proof.

